# NY Trooper



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

Trooper dies in Big Flats shooting 
State police to hold press conference shortly. 
Star-Gazette
March 1, 2006
Updated 4:38 p.m.: The trooper shot in the apparent armed robbery in Big Flats has died, The Associated Press is now reporting. Police are stopping motorists on Interstate 86 between Waverly and Wilawana and checking cars.

The name of the trooper is not known at this time. State police are planning a press conference at the Big Flats Community Center.
Earlier this afternoon, an ambulance crew was seen taking a stretcher into a room at the Red Jacket Motel on state Route 17 where previously police officers were looking for the suspect or suspects in today's shooting. One suspect was taken to a hospital; another was taken into custody.
Previously, a SWAT team, Elmira Police, Chemung County sheriff's officers and state police were at the east end of the motel, some with hands on their holsters, watching the back of the motel.
Two helicopters are still circling an area in Big Flats where a New York State trooper was shot about 1:30 p.m. in a reported armed robbery.
About 20 police units are in the area of Kahler Road near Interstate 86 searching for the shooter. 
The helicopters were seen in the area near the Rhodes Farm, which sits beside I-86. A Chemung County Sheriff's car and a state police car can be seen near the house from the highway.
Police are also located along the highway. A state trooper was seen on the highway carrying a shotgun. Another police car was seen by the Hibbard Road overpass.
It remains unclear how or if this incident is related to the bank robbery near Minier's Plaza earlier today.


----------

